
Beginner's Guide to Social Media Marketing – 15+ Actionable Tips (Infographic) - jerianasmith
http://www.ishir.com/blog/5636/beginners-guide-social-media-marketing-15-actionable-tips-infographic.htm
======
pushkargaikwad
Not sure about the above infographic but Pinterest actually has some really
good social media marketing infographics
[https://www.pinterest.com/explore/social-media-
marketing/](https://www.pinterest.com/explore/social-media-marketing/)

